# Gegner verfolgt den Spieler



## Java20134 (10. Jan 2015)

Hallo, 

Ich habe eine Frage zu diesem Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3EZUMRyMkY. 
Wie schafft man es, dass die Gegner dem Spieler folgen. Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Namen.


----------



## Gucky (10. Jan 2015)

Du musst einfach mit jedem Durchlauf des Zombiethreads den Zombies den Aufenthaltsort des Spielers mitteilen. Entweder mit einer statischen Variable oder mit einer pro Zombie.


----------



## Tobse (10. Jan 2015)

Gucky hat gesagt.:


> Du musst einfach mit jedem Durchlauf des Zombiethreads den Zombies den Aufenthaltsort des Spielers mitteilen. Entweder mit einer statischen Variable oder mit einer pro Zombie.



Ich schließe mich an. SO eine Methode sollte das wunrderbar erledigen:


```
class KIPlayer
{
    /**
      * Setzt den ZIelpunkt des KI-Spielers. Er wird dann veruschen,
      * diesen Punkt zu erreichen.
      */
    public void setTarget(Location loc);
}

...
player.onMove(...
    zombie.setTarget(player.getLocation());
...);
```

Damit könntest du auch erreichen, dass die Zombies nicht immer dem Spieler hinterher rennen sondern evtl. auch, dass sie sich an einem Bestimmten Punkt tummeln.


----------



## Java20134 (10. Jan 2015)

Danke dafür!


----------



## Ruzmanz (11. Jan 2015)

Evtl. hilft dir das auch weiter: http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-und-multimedia-programmierung/164231-zugriff-spieler.html


----------

